# Spooky Doll-Head Prop



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys! Some of you may have come across this already on my channel, but if not, here's another how-to for you. I did a lot of work with dolls this year... they're cheap to find at thrift shops and so easy to spookify!

Here's the video tutorial: (link to written one at bottom)






And some pictures:





































Here's a much more detailed version of the tutorial on my website: http://bradblogspeed.com/olivia-a-busty-little-halloween-prop


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is an amazing tutorial. I can't believe what Olivia looked like in the beginning....she is so creepy now. I never even thought about doing a doll like that, but what a great prop idea...I may try doing one and give her a body and stick her in the graveyard. Thank you for all the tips, that is a really thorough how to.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's really beautiful in a scary way


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is a truly spooky being, NICE!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very cool! nice tutorial. Might have to see if the stores around have a couple of them! I'm thinking heads on stakes!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoa that was one awesome transformation! Really good tutorial that I'll definately keep in mind for future reference. I've been wanting to mix some creepy children into the haunt.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That is amazing! Awesome job Brad.


----------



## george_darkhill (Aug 8, 2013)

I hope that someday the nursery room in my haunt filled with props from your tutorials, that would be an amazing scene


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

With the popularity of The Conjuring, this tutorial should really take off. Who wouldn't want a spooky doll in a glass cabinet with a sign warning "Do Not Open"?


----------

